# WinMFS not responding?



## Acropora (Jan 16, 2008)

Copying an almost full 250gb drive to a new 1tb drive using winmfs and usb2. It's been running for 6 hours now. 
The thing is windows task manager applications says WinMFS is 'not responding'. Is this normal? 
Every now and then under processes winmfs.exe appears, using up about 2% of the cpu's capacity.


----------



## Acropora (Jan 16, 2008)

Er, never mind, it just finished lol. Thanks anyway!


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

Another conformation that "The watched pot never boils".
Congratulations on your 1TB Series 3 TiVo. Which drive did you finally decide to go with?


----------

